
NASA announces one of Saturn's moons could support alien life - spking
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/nasa-announcement-today-alien-life-exist-saturn-enceladus-cassini-hydrogen-plume-hydrothermal-a7681821.html
======
callumprentice
Comparative size of our Moon and Enceladus
[http://callumprentice.github.io/apps/celestial_bodies/index....](http://callumprentice.github.io/apps/celestial_bodies/index.html?v=2&1=moon&2=enceladus)

